# UK Pet Passport Harmonisation Jan 2012



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

For those who have not seen this, the rules for taking animals into the UK from an EU country, changes January 2012. You will no longer have to wait 6 months after a clear blood test for rabies.

So long as its rabies jabs are up to date (or 21 days after having its first rabies jab) your dog/cat will be able to enter the UK on its EU Pet Passport.

Great news and hopefully less dogs will be dumped here by those returning to the UK who could not bother to adhere to the 6 month rule (or where not able to afford waiting).


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

In my opinion a change for the better-and long overdue !


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

TheGent said:


> For those who have not seen this, the rules for taking animals into the UK from an EU country, changes January 2012. You will no longer have to wait 6 months after a clear blood test for rabies.
> 
> So long as its rabies jabs are up to date (or 21 days after having its first rabies jab) your dog/cat will be able to enter the UK on its EU Pet Passport.
> 
> Great news and hopefully less dogs will be dumped here by those returning to the UK who could not bother to adhere to the 6 month rule (or where not able to afford waiting).


Are they still going to need the blood test or not?


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Fantastic news really!

Breaks my heart everytime I hear of another abandoned pet left behind when someone legged it....


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Cazzy said:


> Are they still going to need the blood test or not?


No blood test needed and the DEFRA site hsa been updated for full details


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

Well that's great news........DEFRA came to it's senses at long last.
As Morten intimates, there will be far fewer abandoned pets (especially Dogs) when "owners" decide that they can't persevere in Spain any more.

We have two of those abandoned dogs who are fantastic pets. We don't own them......they own us !!

Best wishes
El Pavlo


----------



## spanishminky (Jul 5, 2011)

We are due to travel back to the UK in Feb 2012 - We are taking our small valencian terrier with us, she has had her rabies vaccination and was due to have her blood test next week. So obviously when we heard about the changes we thought "fantastic - that saves us €100!!" I phoned our vet here in Spain to confirm and she said "I havent heard anything about it, i dont believe it's true!"
Great! so now we were confused! and unsure weather to have the blood test done anyway for piece of mind, I decided to phone DEFRA (who were very helpful) they said the new rules will apply from the first of January 2012 and there would be no point in having the test done because it wont be needed. I feel sure that the changes will happen and we will be sailing home early feb! Hope this helps


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishminky said:


> We are due to travel back to the UK in Feb 2012 - We are taking our small valencian terrier with us, she has had her rabies vaccination and was due to have her blood test next week. So obviously when we heard about the changes we thought "fantastic - that saves us €100!!" I phoned our vet here in Spain to confirm and she said "I havent heard anything about it, i dont believe it's true!"
> Great! so now we were confused! and unsure weather to have the blood test done anyway for piece of mind, I decided to phone DEFRA (who were very helpful) they said the new rules will apply from the first of January 2012 and there would be no point in having the test done because it wont be needed. I feel sure that the changes will happen and we will be sailing home early feb! Hope this helps


Better to be safe than sorry tho, can you imagine how awful it would be if you get a "jobs worth"" at the border??? That said, nearer the time I'm sure it will be made known and official

Jo xxx


----------



## spanishminky (Jul 5, 2011)

jojo said:


> Better to be safe than sorry tho, can you imagine how awful it would be if you get a "jobs worth"" at the border??? That said, nearer the time I'm sure it will be made known and official
> 
> Jo xxx


It does make you think doesnt it! I've just been looking at all sorts of different websites stating the changes as official and that the changes will be happening as of the 1st of Jan 2012


----------

